# Tires?



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The tires on the '69 1050 I picked up a few weeks ago have some cracks and the front right is about ready to split in one place although it looks like it has a tube inside. Was thinking of AG tires for the rear since my other tractors have turf tires. What would be a good choice for the fronts with AG's on the rear? Ribbed? Turf?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ribbed might give you improved steering control. I know turfs are a little lacking in that dept.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Argee
The only ribbed I found at cedar rapids tire are grooved like the older car tires before radials came out. Do you think these are OK? The size is 16x6.50-8 on front the rears are 23x8.50-12


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Argee
> The only ribbed I found at cedar rapids tire are grooved like the older car tires before radials came out. Do you think these are OK? The size is 16x6.50-8 on front the rears are 23x8.50-12 *


I have that style on my Ingersolls.[or did anyway, the 444 has turf's now] I dont like them. They slide to the side on anything. Dirt, grass, snow. Yuck!

Went with an aggressive turf on my 444,[looks like little dog bones, don;t remember the name] and they were better, but still not happy with them. Nice in the grass though. I think they will go on my 224, and go with something else on the 444. Maybe bar tread style?? 

What are you planning to use the tractor for?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Argee
> The only ribbed I found at cedar rapids tire are grooved like the older car tires before radials came out. Do you think these are OK? The size is 16x6.50-8 on front the rears are 23x8.50-12 *



Regardless of the tire you get go with the larger 16 x 7.5-8 size
instead. It fits fine on the same rim, in a 4 ply at least it will be wider and taller, and will improve traction over what you have now...if it was me turfs in the front, AG's in the rear...in snow the blower will give you plenty of front end weight...or maybe you have too much rear suitcase weights, making the front end too light?

I just noticed your rears are 23 x 8.5 x 12....why not use a 23 x 9.5 x 12 (Same rim) or 23 x 10.5 x 12 ( made for wider rim, but fits fine on 7.5")..providing you have clearance with mower deck or frame

Duc


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchow will any of these work

tires


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

There are some good points here. No tire is going to work unless you have 4WD or some sort of ballast on the front to get the tires in severe contact with the ground.

I'll give an example. While disking with my FNH1715 in 2WD I was going up a slight grade in some relatively loose soil, I started loosing steering control....slipped it into 4WD and end of problem. Now this 1715 has Ag tires all around and a FEL on it, so there is added ballast on the front tires, but still they broke loose on that grade when I had weight and work going on in the back end. I could have filled my bucket with ballast and probably maintained steering. When plowing with a 2B-14" plow, I loose some steering ability even in 4WD, that's when I need to add ballast to the bucket.

I used to plow and disk with my GT and can recall having the wheels cranked all the way L or R and kept going straight ahead. I made some suitcase weights that added 100 lbs to the front end and it cured the steering problem.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I really don't have any traction problems with the locking diff. although I put chains on for snow, have never used or needed wheel weights. But for using the mouldboard plow it doesn't need chains. It does sometimes slide on the front tires even with the blower but not too bad.
As for going to a larger/wider tire, I'm not sure. I have some attachments that may or may not fit with larger tires. I really don't want to limit the usefullness of the tractor.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows here are some bar tires if you want this type.

Front bar tires


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
That's an interesting idea. How would it ride? I see the seller advises mounting them reversed, is it true they will steer better like that?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

go row crop you get better turning


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I have that style on my Ingersolls.[or did anyway, the 444 has turf's now] I dont like them. They slide to the side on anything. Dirt, grass, snow. Yuck!
> 
> Went with an aggressive turf on my 444,[looks like little dog bones, don;t remember the name] and they were better, but still not happy with them. Nice in the grass though. I think they will go on my 224, and go with something else on the 444. Maybe bar tread style??
> ...


Is this the tire you're speaking of?

http://www.tiresunlimited.com/images/carlisle_specialty/snowhog.jpg

What didn't you like about them?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows,

You might want to consider using the lug tires on the front. 16 x 6.50 x 8’s
I put them on the front of my 1250 and while they don’t ride like turf’s, 
they’re not nearly as bad as I thought they would be. I have only moved the 
tractor on a concrete or asphalt surface but I’ll bet the difference between the 
bars and turfs is even less when riding on soft dirt or grass. I would think they 
would be much more resistive to sliding than the turfs, especially in soft ground.

Lugs on all 4 corners with a JBjr on the front would defiantly be a set-up I would
vote for. Remember my motto “If it Looks Good, it Must be Better”


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
Did you mount the fronts with the tread pattern reversed? I've heard they should point the opposite way when mounted on un-driven front wheels. Does it feel like Fred Flintstone with all four?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

Yab-A-Dab-A-Do :elephant: 

The first time I ever heard anyone talk about mounting lugs backwards
was on the GW forum. After considering some of the other things I’ve
read on that forum, I really can’t give that opinion too much credence.

I’ve been around a good number of tractors on Long Island’s small farms
and I have never seen a set of lugs mounted backwards. Come to think of
it I really can’t recall ever seeing lugs mounted on non-driven wheels. But 
understanding how the tires clear themselves, I don’t see how mounting
them backwards would work as well as normal mounting.

Does anyone on this forum have any experience where they found that
reverse mounted lugs worked better than normal mounting ?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Styx _
> *Is this the tire you're speaking of?
> 
> http://www.tiresunlimited.com/images/carlisle_specialty/snowhog.jpg
> ...



Npe not them. They are a Carlisle, I think trutrac? They do work great on the grass, but still pack up with mud a lot. Not as bad as the ribbed though. 


found it...........

<img src=http://www.tiresunlimited.com/images/carlisle_specialty/trfmate.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows did you find any tires yet:question:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
Seems like too many choices I'm thinking Carlisle Turf Trac R/S for the front, but haven't decided on the rear. Maybe AGs or Turf King. Not sure if AGs will tear up the grass, although most replies say there are OK as long as you don't spin them.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Jody
> Seems like too many choices I'm thinking Carlisle Turf Trac R/S for the front, but haven't decided on the rear. Maybe AGs or Turf King. Not sure if AGs will tear up the grass, although most replies say there are OK as long as you don't spin them. *


I put on Carlisle ATV mud and snows...they have a bar tread down the center with knobbys going out to the side. I had them over the lawn with wet soil and they have done NO damage. Somewhere I have a picture..I'll find it and get it posted,


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=10723>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's a strange looking tire. Is it soft like other ATV tires? Trying to imagine how it would look on a '60's tractor.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

What about "ply" I'm thinking four ply is better, but is it? Or, does the two ply have more flex and therefore more traction? Or, would four ply be better on the rear with added wheel weights and maybe two ply on the front wouldn't slide as easy since they would be softer?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just do your self a favor. Don't get a set of these.........

<img src=http://shop.cedarrapidstire.com/tires/lgcarlturfsaver.gif>


I put a set on my Mom's old JD112, and they spin on any little hill she has. Hate them. 


As for the plys... I would go 4 ply. You use a lot of attachments that add weight, plus the 4 plys are less lickly to get puncherd if you run over something.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's what they look like on my GT....


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
Those are the OEM tires on my craftsman GT. I always thought the tractor was too lite in the rear,maybe it's just the tires since they do it on yours too. I was thinking 4ply also for the same reasons you mention, but was reading a post by Willie about how his 2ply AGs bend a little and actually give more traction. 

Argee
On the GT5000, they look good! What about air pressure? I know the tires on my Yamaha YTM200E are soft, do you inflate these more or use them the same as on an ATV? I noticed no wheel weights, I'm guessing washer fluid in them? Are you plowing or snowblowing?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *
> Argee
> On the GT5000, they look good! What about air pressure? I know the tires on my Yamaha YTM200E are soft, do you inflate these more or use them the same as on an ATV? I noticed no wheel weights, I'm guessing washer fluid in them? Are you plowing or snowblowing? *


Tires are inflated to original air pressure...I believe it's 8PSI...Yes I have them filled with washer fluid....I blow snow with a 46" blower....My original thoughts when I purchased them was I wanted something to eliminate chains and also not tear up the grass like I new lugs would....this, to me, seemed like a happy medium...and it worked out because it eliminated the need for chains and the soft areas of my grass are no worse for the wear....I personally think they would look good on any tractor.


----------

